# Favorite Steak



## LarryWolfe (Jan 16, 2005)

*1.*What is your favorite cut of steak? *2. *How do you like it cooked? *3. *What seasoning do you use? *4.* Do you use steak sauce?

*1.*  Porterhouse, the best of both worlds (tenderloin and NY
               Strip and a bone for the dog).
*2.*  Rare, is there anyother way to cook a steak?
*3.*  EVOO, Kosher Salt and Fresh Cracked Pepper.  Keep it simple!
*4. * No, I would not ruin a good steak with steak sauce!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 16, 2005)

Rib Eye Steak 1 1/2" thick
Medium Rare
Cooked on Weber Kettle over Lump Charcoal
Kosher Salt, Fresh Cracked Black Pepper, little Garlic powder, or
Montreal Steak Seasoning
NO steak sauce, NO marinade

A nice Merlot or Shiraz


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 16, 2005)

Bruce hit it on the head!  Only exception is on the gasser, as I have no kettle.   :smt021


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

What Bruce said but I like it a little thicker, maybe 1 3/4" and a little closer to medium


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 16, 2005)

Porterhouse...1 1/2", cooked mid-rare with some EVOO and some of Silvia's Sizzilin Soul Food Spice!  Uh, sauce??  You've cooked a bad steak if someone is using sauce!!!!  

Washed down with a Ice Cold Budweiser, of course!!!! :suns:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

FATZ said:
			
		

> Sounds like Bruce knows a good steak according to me, too.


Oh yeah!  We've been through this before..


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 16, 2005)

Tube steak. Chili, onions, Bun. MMMMMMMMM!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey Woodman, it takes a real man to admit they eat tube steak!!!!    (SHAKING HEAD)


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 16, 2005)

That's me. Real Man!


----------



## Finney (Jan 17, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Hey Woodman, it takes a real man to admit they eat tube steak!!!!    (SHAKING HEAD)



Woodman... Larry is liking you more and more everyday.... Look out!


----------



## Finney (Jan 17, 2005)

Ribeye,1 3/4", a little butter, fresh ground pepper (course), enough Tony Cachere's (Extra Spice) to make you tongue sing happily, between rare and med rare.  Never use steak sauce.


----------



## Shawn White (Jan 17, 2005)

I'd have to go with rib-eye as well .... mmmmm, rib-eye


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 17, 2005)

Shawn, now that's the way to cook a steak!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2005)

Shawn, that steak has gotta still be cold, man!


----------



## Shawn White (Jan 17, 2005)

Bill Hays said:
			
		

> Shawn, that steak has gotta still be cold, man!


 It went to 143ºF internal on the smoker after a sear on both sides, then foiled and rested under towels for 20 minutes. The meat was aged 21 days AAA (= USDA Prime), a little better than 2" thick. 

It looks really pink though doesn't it Bill? I love those pics.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2005)

I coulda sworn I saw it move in that still pic!!   LOL!  Just giving you a hard time, Swawn.    Does look good, just a little too undercooked for me  8)


----------



## Finney (Jan 17, 2005)

Man Shawn... I'd like that riiiiiiggggghhhttt NOW.  :smt106


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 17, 2005)

If there is such a site as steak.com, that picture would be there logo!!!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 17, 2005)

Rip off his horns, wipe his ass and throw it on a plate.


----------



## Shawn White (Jan 17, 2005)

> Rip off his horns, wipe his ass and throw it on a plate


I guess Bruce doesn't like gravy.


----------



## ROB O (Jan 18, 2005)

Either

1. Porterhouse Pittsburg style (black and blue as they say )  Seer the living hell out of the outside but leave it cold on the inside.  Once in a while I'll put it on the grill not quite thawed.

Then smother it with mushrooms in butter and whatever liquids strike me that night.


2.  Filet (rare) au poivre (coated in cracked pepper) done in a  pepper mustard sauce.


3.  Pat's: 

http://www.patskingofsteaks.com/

Go Igles!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 19, 2005)

ROB O said:
			
		

> Either
> 
> 1. Porterhouse Pittsburg style (black and blue as they say )  Seer the living hell out of the outside but leave it cold on the inside.  Once in a while I'll put it on the grill not quite thawed.
> 
> ...



I thought "Pittsburgh Style" was when yuns wiped your ass with it. Blew yuns nose on it. Let it sit out in the sun for two days. Deep fried it in Quaker State Motor Oil and served it on a stale roll with cole slaw and fries on top, while yuns tell everyone how great yuns are cause yuns precious Stillers won four Super Bowls thirty years ago in the old stadium don-ton! :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted: Woodman


----------



## ROB O (Jan 20, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> ROB O said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Woodman,  Close but wrong team.  click on the hyperlink.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 20, 2005)

Not to hijack the thread, but I did my best to make authentic philly's 2 weeks ago for poker night.  I took a big hunk of ribeye, ran it through my slicer, threw it in a iron skillet, served wit onions, green peppers and either provolone or cheese whiz.  That cheese whiz is disgusting.

But there were a big hit, and even got props from a guy from Philly.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 20, 2005)

Cheez Whiz ain't that bad, is it??


----------



## ROB O (Jan 20, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Not to hijack the thread, but I did my best to make authentic philly's 2 weeks ago for poker night.  I took a big hunk of ribeye, ran it through my slicer, threw it in a iron skillet, served wit onions, green peppers and either provolone or cheese whiz.  That cheese whiz is disgusting.
> 
> But there were a big hit, and even got props from a guy from Philly.



That's what it is..... Ribeye.  And that's my favorite way to cook Ribeye.  You even spelled the "wit" as in wit onions an' peppers right.   I'm impressed.  

Personally the only reason I've lived as long as I have is by avoiding the cheese wiz vs provolone controversy.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah I've researched that particular culinary delight a lot.  I've seen several shows on Foot Network that featured Pat's and Geno's and some other joints that claim the best.  

  My Philly guest did say the only thing I was missing was the authentic sub roll.  He said I'd have trouble finding that here.


By the way, my favorite steak is ribeye, with a steak seasoning blend I get in Charleston (mainly salt, pepper, and granulated garlic.)  I put a pat of compound butter on the plate under the steak, and one on top.
The butter contains rosemary, Woosch. powder, and a couple of other little herbs and spices.


----------



## ROB O (Jan 20, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> My Philly guest did say the only thing I was missing was the authentic sub roll.  He said I'd have trouble finding that here.



Boy am I impressed.   Not a lot of people know about the sub rolls.


----------



## Finney (Jan 21, 2005)

Captain, where in Chucktown do you get your spice blend?  What's it called?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 21, 2005)

My boss brings it to me from one of the markets there.  It's called
"Just for Steaks."  It has a little tomato and fennel in there as well.
I'll ask exactly where he gets it.


----------



## Finney (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks man.  :boing:


----------



## Finney (Feb 25, 2005)

Danskyad,
You have BBQ-4-U mail.  8)


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 25, 2005)

danskyad said:
			
		

> hello there. i visited charleston about a year ago and loaded up on some of those sidewalk spice blends. "just for steaks" and "sexy sassy garlic" have been essential...but i'm almost out.
> 
> if anyone is going to that sidewalk market soon and wants to pick me up two jars of each, i would be grateful! i actually set out to search for the ingredients but haven't had any luck. seriously though, email me if you might be picking that stuff up. i'll cover shipping + extra for your effort. that shit is goooood and all we've got in san diego is carne asada spices (which are damn good too).
> 
> thanks



I've been to that market I think. It's right on Bay St isn't it? Ever eat at Magnolias? First time I ever had cheese grits and I am hooked> Smoked they are even better!


----------



## Finney (Feb 25, 2005)

Well... it's _off_ E. Bay anyway.  It's on Market St.  :-k   _I wonder why they named it that?_ :-k 
Magnolias is good WoodRebel.  I f you ever want to talk Charleston restaurants... meet me in the General Discusson area or email me.  Don't want to have the  fftop:  emoticon poping up.  :roll:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 25, 2005)

Looked at the Char-Crust...doesn't seem like a bad product so I might have to give it a try.  Thanks for the link N!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 25, 2005)

So what's that Char Crust taste like?


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 25, 2005)

I like a good tent steak! A grubsteak is good also!


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 25, 2005)

I like a good tent steak! A grubsteak is good also!


----------



## Uncle Al (Feb 26, 2005)

I love a nice pirce of skirt steak fried in butter and seved up with a big pile of Tater Tots !!!!!!

Al


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 26, 2005)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> I love a nice pirce of skirt steak fried in butter and seved up with a big pile of Tater Tots !!!!!!
> 
> Al



UMMMMMM   Tater Tots...what a great invention!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 26, 2005)

Indeed, I buy tater tots all the time for me...I mean my daughter.


----------

